# Why has my Xbox Live speed gotten slower?



## jameslieb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, so about two months ago, I noticed that my Xbox Live speed had gotten worse. I had a lot of lag all the sudden. Before that, my connection was always perfect, I barely ever had lag. I never switched routers, modems or anything either. I contacted Comcast and asked why this was happening. They said I should upgrade to Blast, which is supposed to be their fastest internet. I did, and the connection was now better, but still not as good as it was a couple months ago. Why is this happening and how can I fix it?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"better, but still not as good as it was a couple months ago"

cancel the upgrade and save yourself some money. Been there done that. Love comcast but their expanded service only works for a few not the many.

Could be them, could be you. First step is connect the xbox directly to the modem. See how your play is then.

If like before, reset the router to factory and reconfigure. Still no go replace the router.
If not like before you have to take that up with comcast.

Be polite and gracious but extremely persistant.


----------



## jameslieb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> "better, but still not as good as it was a couple months ago"
> 
> cancel the upgrade and save yourself some money. Been there done that. Love comcast but their expanded service only works for a few not the many.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I tried a different router, different modem, plug Xbox right into modem, so what is causing the problem?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

It is cable after all, it's a share medium. You share the pool with your neighbors and at heavy usage time the connection can be come slower. 

The problem might not be with your equipments, it could be bad cabling.


----------



## jameslieb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Phou said:


> It is cable after all, it's a share medium. You share the pool with your neighbors and at heavy usage time the connection can be come slower.
> 
> The problem might not be with your equipments, it could be bad cabling.


How can I get that fixed?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

How is the wiring setup in your house? There should be a coaxial cable coming in and split to your TV and Internet?


----------



## jameslieb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Phou said:


> How is the wiring setup in your house? There should be a coaxial cable coming in and split to your TV and Internet?


Modem plugs into it's own coaxil outlet, and all the TVs plug into their own coaxil outlet.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Try and access the modem status page. It should give you a reading of the down and up signal. You'll need a computer, type http://192.168.100.1 into a web browser.

Connect the modem to the outlet where the problem occurs, then access the status page, record the signal and paste it for review.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"so what is causing the problem? "

You have already proven its not you but comcast. Call them following the guidelines I set in post #2


----------



## jameslieb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Phou said:


> Try and access the modem status page. It should give you a reading of the down and up signal. You'll need a computer, type http://192.168.100.1 into a web browser.
> 
> Connect the modem to the outlet where the problem occurs, then access the status page, record the signal and paste it for review.


Here's the signal page, I'm not sure which is the thing you're talking about, but I'm pretty sure it's on this page. Click the bar to enlarge it or you probably won't be able to read the text.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

At the time you took the snap shot everything appears to be good, but that's where I would look for when the problem occur giving this troubleshooting from Comcast.

Does it seem like the problem is occurring at certain time?



> *Modem Signal Levels*:
> If the above steps have not resolved the connection issue, try viewing your modem’s status page and compare the signal levels to the following:
> • *Downstream Power Level*: -12dBmV to +12dBmV is the extreme limits that your modem should be able to operate within but ideally this should fall between -10dBmV and +8dBmV
> • *Downstream Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR)*: This number is best over 30dB, but you may not have any problems with down to 33dB. Anything less and you will probably have slow transfers, dropped connections, etc.
> ...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

can you post a picture of the log entries?


----------



## jameslieb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> can you post a picture of the log entries?


----------



## jameslieb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Phou said:


> At the time you took the snap shot everything appears to be good, but that's where I would look for when the problem occur giving this troubleshooting from Comcast.
> 
> Does it seem like the problem is occurring at certain time?


No, the lag is pretty consistent. It's not lag as in the players are skipping all around the map, it's like when you shoot it takes a second to register that you shot them. A couple months ago it wasn't like that. When I upgraded the plan, it got better, but still not as good as it was a couple months ago.


----------



## VanillaLatte (Aug 3, 2011)

Just a shot in the dark, but how about trying to give the XBox a static IP address? Then log into your router and explicitly allow the following ports:



Port 88 (UDP)
Port 3074 (UDP and TCP)
Port 53 (UDP and TCP)
Port 80 (TCP)
It's weird, but my XBox, running through my Linksys router, just did NOT like its connectivity AT ALL with DHCP and allowing the router to manage connectivity.

I didn't notice whether you posted it or not, but definitely use the XBox wired if you can, not wireless. If there's no ethernet connection anywhere nearby, look into an ethernet over power kit. 

Good luck!


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Here is a few test you can do.

Do a trace route to www.comcast.net and www.google.com

Stat Menu>type cmd

type tracert www.comcast.net then right click and select all, hit enter to copy and paste the result

type tracert www.google.com , paste the result.

type ping -t www.comcast.net for about 1 min and hit ctrl c to end, see if there are any drop packet.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

what does comcast have to say about the modems critical errors?
No ranging response received.

Here is some more info on it
DOCSIS and Cable Modems – How it works :: Station Maintenance | bradyvolpe.com


----------



## jameslieb1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Why has my Xbox Live gotten laggier?*

Okay, so a couple of months ago, it seems that my Xbox Live speed got slower. I didn't change my internet plan, switch routers or modems or anything like that, so I have no idea what caused this slowdown. I thought upgrading my internet plan might help restore the old speed, and it did make it faster, but still not as fast as a couple months ago. I called Comcast, but all they did was send a refresh signal to the modem - that didn't help - and then told my to test my upload and download speeds on speedtest.net. The speeds are 12 mbps download and 3 mbps upload, and he said it was fine and that there was nothing else he could do. So please help me out: what is causing this lag? It's not severe lag, like people aren't skipping all around the map, but it's enough to ruin the experience. Please help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Why has my Xbox Live gotten laggier?*

It depends on the server you're on here are two tests from mine run 30 seconds appart one to Balt. MD the second to Fire island NY


----------

